
Ask HN: Which GUI database client do you use? - hugomarisco
Hello all,<p>Even though I&#x27;m pretty comfortable with cli clients for most of my daily tasks, when it comes to database queries&#x27; results visualisation I need some sort of table interface which I can easily interact with.<p>In this domain I find sequel for Mac my favourite. But it only works for MySQL databases.<p>Do you use GUI clients for database interaction? If so, which ones and what features do you like in which of them and what would you improve?<p>Best regards!
======
wingerlang
For MySQL I use sequel.

For SQLite I use whatever pops up as my autostart app. I have like 4-5 free
ones installed but they are all so basic and feels very bare after using
sequel. Recently I have been quite satisfied with one named "Base" and I am
thinking of buying it.

------
tenken
Dbeaver

